# [Referat] Brauche ein paar Infos :)



## eDreamer (26. April 2003)

Hallöchen,

ich hab ein Referat über das Thema Grafikprogramme zu halten. Im Speziellen soll ich auf Vektor eingehen. Jedoch ist das was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe eher kalter Kaffee. Was macht das Vektor Zeug so interessant, wo liegen die Vorteile und und und ... Könnt ihm mal so Sachen Posten die interresant sind, egal ob Link oder eigene Meinung  

THX @ all


----------



## Hercules (27. April 2003)

Vektoren sind einfach super, weil sie in der Qualität beliebig handhabbar sind. Mit _Vektoren erstellt man objekte, die nicht allzu komplex sind. Neue Grafikprogramme haben Schon die Möglichkeit komplexere dinge zu erstellen, weil hier Pixel innerhalb der vektoren errechnet werde, um so verläufe zu erstellen. Man kann sie aber trozdem so groß machen wie manm will, weil sie ja jedesmal neu berecnet werden...

Ein Vektor beschreibt sich durch drei "Faktoren" 1. Ankerpunkte

2. zwischen den ankerpunkten sind die Vektoren, das sind die geraden linien...
3. #die kurvigkeit wird durch die Bezier-funktionen beschrieben....

und so weiter...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. April 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials23361.html


----------



## eDreamer (27. April 2003)

Danke, das bringt mich auf jeden Fall schon mal viel weiter. THX 4 Help


----------



## möp (28. April 2003)

dr web 

guck da mal...

cu
möp


----------



## eDreamer (8. Mai 2003)

THX hab heute ne 1 für bekommen


----------

